# Good Bindings to pair up with a GNU Riders Choice



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

So I recently picked up a "10-11" GNU Riders Choice and am looking for a good set of bindings to match with the board. (I have little understanding of how Bindings compliment a board).

I am looking for a reasonably light weight binding with Canting. 

I have a set of 2011 Forum Republics, Would these be a good match for the board? (Or should I keep these on my Artifact and look for something else.)

I'd like two sets of bindings so I can avoid swapping bindings over mid day If I want to switch boards.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

rome 390 boss is a decent choice. on sale here

Snowboard Bindings On Sale from Rome, Raiden and Burton

you generally just want to match the stiffness of the bindings to the board. mid stiff bindings for mid stiff board.

ride bindings would also suit you. capos, rodeos, or revolt.

k2 also has canted footbeds.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

K2 Formula
Ride Rodeo
Burton Malavita or cartel(stiffer)

I've been seeing reports that the rome bindings aren't up to par this year, could be individual but who knows.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

K2 auto Uprise or auto Evers. canted, light, great straps, durable and the auto system is awesome.

formulas if you want the uprise without the auto system.


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> K2 Formula
> Ride Rodeo
> Burton Malavita or cartel(stiffer)
> 
> I've been seeing reports that the rome bindings aren't up to par this year, could be individual but who knows.


Yeah I've been reading about the issues with the highback


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Would the Republics I have pair up well with the Riders Choice?? If so I would look for another binding for my Artifact.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

I have the new K2 formulas and they are the balls. Best bindings I've ever owned(19th season).


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> K2 Formula





sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> I have the new K2 formulas and they are the balls. Best bindings I've ever owned(19th season).





CMSbored said:


> K2 auto Uprise or auto Evers. canted, light, great straps, durable and the auto system is awesome.
> 
> formulas if you want the uprise without the auto system.


Seems like a lot of you have the same view suggesting the K2 Formulas, As for the "Autos" Cool Technology but I like to keep things simple. In my head, more moving parts = greater possibility of something breaking and cutting a day short.

**Any other views on the Formulas positive or negative before I pull the trigger on a set?

Also any views on this question -


9won4 said:


> Would the Republics I have pair up well with the Riders Choice?? If so I would look for another binding for my Artifact.


Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

9won4 said:


> Seems like a lot of you have the same view suggesting the K2 Formulas, As for the "Autos" Cool Technology but I like to keep things simple. In my head, more moving parts = greater possibility of something breaking and cutting a day short.
> 
> **Any other views on the Formulas positive or negative before I pull the trigger on a set?
> 
> ...


those forums would work fine for that board, but there are nicer bindings out there for the job i think. forums generally are aimed at more freestyle. k2 autos don't really have more moving parts, it's actually a really simple device. there's a wire that goes from the ankle strap, through the base, to the toe strap. i've never used them though, so i can't say how well they work, but i've heard good things. k2 formulas would be a good choice though. if you happen to want some red ones, size xl, look here, nice sale

K2 Formula Snowboard Bindings · Snowboard Bindings · SHORELINE of TAHOE


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Gustov said:


> those forums would work fine for that board, but there are nicer bindings out there for the job i think. forums generally are aimed at more freestyle. k2 autos don't really have more moving parts, it's actually a really simple device. there's a wire that goes from the ankle strap, through the base, to the toe strap. i've never used them though, so i can't say how well they work, but i've heard good things. k2 formulas would be a good choice though. if you happen to want some red ones, size xl, look here, nice sale
> 
> K2 Formula Snowboard Bindings · Snowboard Bindings · SHORELINE of TAHOE


Yes, I'm aware of how they work, upon researching I ran across some threads/reviews in which "the cable" had snapped. I know this was a huge problem years ago, I believe K2 even had a recall. Although they probably resolved the problem with a beefier cable, I think I would still go with the "basic" formula to alleviate any potential issue.

You also mention better bindings for the job, what suggestions do you have? 

thanks


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

9won4 said:


> Yes, I'm aware of how they work, upon researching I ran across some threads/reviews in which "the cable" had snapped. I know this was a huge problem years ago, I believe K2 even had a recall. Although they probably resolved the problem with a beefier cable, I think I would still go with the "basic" formula to alleviate any potential issue.
> 
> You also mention better bindings for the job, what suggestions do you have?
> 
> thanks


eww. snapping cable sounds bad. i also chose the "basic" route, no need to fix what isn't broken. 

rome 390 boss, ride capo, k2 formula/company would be my suggestions if you want canted footbeds.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Union Atlas...look no further.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

9won4 said:


> Yes, I'm aware of how they work, upon researching I ran across some threads/reviews in which "the cable" had snapped. I know this was a huge problem years ago, I believe K2 even had a recall. Although they probably resolved the problem with a beefier cable, I think I would still go with the "basic" formula to alleviate any potential issue.
> 
> You also mention better bindings for the job, what suggestions do you have?
> 
> thanks


I second the Formulas

I have the original 2007 AutoEvers(High end CF model) and have broken 2 cables(one on each foot, over probably a 200+ days of riding), K2 has replaced and shipped all to me for free, it's annoying but nothing I couldn't fix with a screwdriver in 5 minutes.

Tried rear entry but riding Utah(steeps and deep pow) and I'm liking being back on my AutoEvers , Auto's are the fastest bindings to get OUT OF period rear entry are faster for getting into and I have to admit there are some minor things I miss about my K2 Cinch rear entries but weight and entry flexibility\restrictions(deep snow and steeps) are not one of them.


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Union Atlas...look no further.


Any reason behind your conviction in this statement??



hikeswithdogs said:


> I second the Formulas
> 
> I have the original 2007 AutoEvers(High end CF model) and have broken 2 cables(one on each foot, over probably a 200+ days of riding), K2 has replaced and shipped all to me for free, it's annoying but nothing I couldn't fix with a screwdriver in 5 minutes.
> 
> Tried rear entry but riding Utah(steeps and deep pow) and I'm liking being back on my AutoEvers , Auto's are the fastest bindings to get OUT OF period rear entry are faster for getting into and I have to admit there are some minor things I miss about my K2 Cinch rear entries but weight and entry flexibility\restrictions(deep snow and steeps) are not one of them.


That is exactly my fear with the "Auto's". It's great k2 replaced them for free but I would hate to miss out on half a day or more of riding due to an issue of such. We all know "shit happens" and you can have an equipment malfunction with any binding, but the way I see it the less moving parts the less "things" that could possibly break.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

9won4 said:


> Any reason behind your conviction in this statement??
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly my fear with the "Auto's". It's great k2 replaced them for free but I would hate to miss out on half a day or more of riding due to an issue of such. We all know "shit happens" and you can have an equipment malfunction with any binding, but the way I see it the less moving parts the less "things" that could possibly break.


"Fast" bindings are great for when I lived in the midwest where you in and out 50 times a day but out here where I maybe strap and unstrap 10-12 times a day it's just not that big of a deal TO ME, you'll find others who will argue this but that's just my opinion.


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> "Fast" bindings are great for when I lived in the midwest where you in and out 50 times a day but out here where I maybe strap and unstrap 10-12 times a day it's just not that big of a deal TO ME, you'll find others who will argue this but that's just my opinion.


In my opinion even riding on the east coast and spending a great deal of time on small mountains the 30 secs it takes me to strap in doesn't really justify the use of "fast bindings"

Anyway, I picked up the k2 formulas. I'm going to initially mount my republics on the Riders choice(new board for me) this way I can really feel out the board with my old bindings so I can get a good feel/review of the new "board" itself. (without having to factor in the new feel of the new bindings). Then after 1 or 2 days out I'll slap the formulas on...........even though I'm itching to put them on.


----------



## jwlehane (2 mo ago)

Riley212 said:


> K2 Formula Ride Rodeo Burton Malavita or cartel(stiffer) I've been seeing reports that the rome bindings aren't up to par this year, could be individual but who knows.


 What binding disc do I need to put the BURTON malaVita on the gnu RC ?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

jwlehane said:


> What binding disc do I need to put the BURTON malaVita on the gnu RC ?


You need the 2x4 disc that comes in the box (if we're talking new or recent Malavitas).
Nice necro-bump btw!


----------



## jwlehane (2 mo ago)

Yeah, bought the Malavita's a couple years ago at my local shop and they put them on my way retro Burton Ride (I think it was an '08). I don't think I took any of the spare parts with me.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

jwlehane said:


> Yeah, bought the Malavita's a couple years ago at my local shop and they put them on my way retro Burton Ride (I think it was an '08). I don't think I took any of the spare parts with me.


They're usually cheap enough at local shops (I think I bought some 3d discs for an old board for 8$ CDN a couple years ago). Otherwise write to Burton directly, I know some guys who managed to get them for free, otherwise they won't cost you much.


----------

